# Nikon AF-S 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED VR Micro Hands-on Review



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Man, I wish I could afford this lens,
The close up shots are incredible.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

get some toooobbbbzzzz.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kps said:


> get some toooobbbbzzzz.


No thanks, I would rather use the real thing.

Just like the newest lens that Nikon is releasing soon.

Nikon launches AF-S Nikkor 85mm f/1.8 G

Nikon AF-S Nikkor 85mm f/1.8 G
Internal Focusing
Silent Wave Motor
Manual / Auto mode
Nikon Super Integrated Coating
Focal length: 85 mm
Maximum aperture: f/1.8
Minimum aperture: f/16
Lens construction: 9 elements in 9 groups
Diaphragm Blades: 7
Minimum focus distance 0.8 m/2.62 ft.
Filter size: 67mm


Product Details
The Nikon AF-S Nikkor 85mm f/1.8 G. Designed for use on Nikon's FX-format D-SLR
cameras, this updated medium telephoto f/1.8 lens is great for shooting stills or HD
videos. The AF-S NIKKOR 85mm f/1.8G features Nikon's Internal Focus (IF) system
providing fast and quiet AF and produces sharp and clear images at all apertures. Its fast
maximum aperture is ideal for taking stills or HD videos under ideal lighting, in low light,
head and shoulder portraiture, weddings or concerts. When mounted on a DX-format D
SLR, the AF-S NIKKOR 85mm f/1.8G has an effective field of view of 127mm.

What’s in the box
Nikon AF-S Nikkor 85mm f/1.8 G
LC-6 Snap-on Front Lens Cap
HB-62 Bayonet Lens Hood
LF-4 Rear Lens Cap
CL-1015 Semi-soft Lens Case

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Product specification
Lenses (1)
General
Available Mounts: Nikon F-Bayonet
Compatitble with Full Frame sensors No

Performance
Maximum Aperture: f/1.8
Minimum Aperture: f/16
Focal Range: 85 mm -
Built-in Image Stabilisation No
Closest Focusing Distance: 873 mm
Built-in AF Motor Yes

Construction
Lens Construction - Groups: 9
Size (Length x Diameter): 73 - 80 mm
Filter Attachment Size: 67mm
Lens Construction - Elements: 9
Weight: 350 g

The lightweight AF-S NIKKOR 85mm f/1.8G will be available in March 2012 for a SRP* of $499.95

Price source and review


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> Man, I wish I could afford this lens,





Lawrence said:


> No thanks, I would rather use the real thing.


Oh, so now you can afford the 105, well good for you then...forget I mentioned the tubes. lol


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kps said:


> Oh, so now you can afford the 105, well good for you then...forget I mentioned the tubes. lol


No, I can't afford the 105mm,
But I might be able to afford the new 2012 85mm lens with my income tax refund.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> No, I can't afford the 105mm,
> But I might be able to afford the new 2012 85mm lens with my income tax refund.


OK, but the 85 isn't a macro...your post indicated that you were interested in the macro capabilities of the 105.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kps said:


> OK, but the 85 isn't a macro...your post indicated that you were interested in the macro capabilities of the 105.


It's near enough to a macro for what I'd be using it for, Mostly closeup shots.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I've owned the 105VR, sold it a few months back. Its a great lens. works as a portrait/macro dual purpose lens. I still prefer the 85 1.8d as a portrait lens, but the VR on the 105 helped out a lot with handheld photos which were not macros. I sold the lens because I bought the raynox dcr-250 which has excellent image quality. I pair it up with my 35 1.8g. The image quality is comparable to the 105 VR, with the 105 having a very slight advantage on image quality, but only if you crop the image. If you look at the image at full resolution (on my d7000), most people couldn't tell the difference.

I'll most likely pick up the 85 1.8g when that comes out, but I want to see a comparison with the 85 1.8d.

btw lawrence. The new 85 will not be close to a macro, if you want a macro invest it one, or get one of the following.

1) extension tubes
2) close up filter
3) reversing rings

Either would work well with the 50mm you just bought.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

phuviano said:


> I've owned the 105VR, sold it a few months back. Its a great lens. works as a portrait/macro dual purpose lens. I still prefer the 85 1.8d as a portrait lens, but the VR on the 105 helped out a lot with handheld photos which were not macros. I sold the lens because I bought the raynox dcr-250 which has excellent image quality. I pair it up with my 35 1.8g. The image quality is comparable to the 105 VR, with the 105 having a very slight advantage on image quality, but only if you crop the image. If you look at the image at full resolution (on my d7000), most people couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> I'll most likely pick up the 85 1.8g when that comes out, but I want to see a comparison with the 85 1.8d.
> 
> ...


I leave judgement to the review when it comes out on Youtube from DigitalRev.
But, It's not so much macro that I really need, Just closeups from a distance,
The addition of VR and f/1.8 would really help a lot, Although even f/2.8 would be fine.


----------

